# Yeast Nutrients - I am a believer!



## Pumpkinman (Nov 12, 2012)

After 18 hrs my Hard Cider hadn't shown much signs of any fermentation happening....hmmmmmm.... I just happened to have Fermaid K. Yeast Nutrient hanging around. I added 1/4 tsp to the 5 gallons and within an hr I had a nice "cap" forming, within 3 hrs the raisins (nylon bag full of chopped and re-hydrated) is floating with the "Cap". I'll add another 1/4 tsp in 3-4 days depending on the SG.
I'll be using Fermaid K. for the next two batches of wine that I will be starting Tuesday.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 12, 2012)

That also could be the lag phase just taking its time. My most recent batch sat for almost 3 days before I heated it up a few degrees and it took off like gangbusters. I attribute it to a slow log phase and cooler than usual temperatures.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't mean to burst your bubble though, fermaid k is some amazing stuff!


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 12, 2012)

When I first started making wine I didn't use yeast nutrient and fermentation would go along slowly, but now when I use it primary fermentation always goes very quickly. You really notice the difference in how much it bubbles and how much sooner it's done. Now I never start a batch without it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 13, 2012)

Joe, you're not bursting my bubble at all, the beauty of this community is that we can all share our experiences and hopefully improve while learning from each other.
Lag time is a possibility, although, I usually only pitch yeast after bringing the juice up to temp (in my case, 70° - 74° in my fermenting area), normally I see things working a little bit sooner, I was a little surprised, but not as surprised to see the dramatic improvement after adding the yeast nutrient. I may try using Go-Ferm during yeast re-hydration and Fermaid K on the next batch.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a firm believer in GoFerm/FermaidK.

And they're not expensive!


----------



## MonkeyK (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there any advantage to a faster primary fermentation?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not so interested in faster, just more efficient, sometimes wine will get a bad sulfur smell, the by-product of yeast fermentation in nitrogen limited environments, adding the yeast nutrient keeps the yeast happy and fed, I've heard it described as the "power bar" for yeast...lol
Anywho, I'm not looking for a faster fermentation, I am looking to possibly eliminate a potential issue, and for the $1.99 or so that it costs, it made sense to at least try out.
This morning, the cider looks real neat, I had foaming, air bubbles coming to the surface, two separate "vortex" swirls going on in the bucket, fairly cool, I'll try to post a video if it came out clear.
Tom
I hope this helps.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 13, 2012)

I always use fermaid K too. I had a fermentation slow on me and after a modest addition of fermaid k it kick started again and went dry quickly. Rehydrating yeast with Goferm helps it go quicker and more reliably too.


----------



## robie (Nov 13, 2012)

For kit wines, unless you switch to a different yeast, you don't need to add any nutrients unless a packet of nutrients comes with the kit. All the necessary nutrients are already allowed for in the kit.

If you switch yeast, you just may be switching from a yeast with a low nutrient requirement to one with a much higher requirement. You should always compare specifications of the yeast so you will know if this is the case.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never heard of any advantage to a faster primary fermentation, but if the yeast have nutrients, then they are happy. If the yeast are happy, they make good wine. I guess one advantage to faster primary is that you get to drink the wine a few days sooner.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tom_S said:


> I've never heard of any advantage to a faster primary fermentation, but if the yeast have nutrients, then they are happy. If the yeast are happy, they make good wine. I guess one advantage to faster primary is that you get to drink the wine a few days sooner.



For red wines from grapes I prefer a slower fermentation. It allows for more time for skins on juice for maximum flavor extraction. I also try to keep my temperature down to retain fruit flavors in the finished product.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 13, 2012)

joea132 said:


> For red wines from grapes I prefer a slower fermentation. It allows for more time for skins on juice for maximum flavor extraction.



Yeah I can see that. I don't have any vines so I always just make it from juice or cans of concentrate, so it doesn't matter how fast or slow it ferments.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2012)

I totally agree with you guys. Use Goferm when making your yeast starter and Fermaid about half way through your fermentation to keep the yeast happy to help prevent stuck fermentations and H2S. 

Fermaid is pretty expensive. You can buy Super Ferment from Presque Isle Wine Cellars which is essentially the same thing but a lot cheaper.


----------

